# MUWAT Kentucky Fired Cured



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't know if any of you have seen this yet. Looks delicious! Really liking the "Chunky"!
I must ask though, as I cannot find an answer, does this mean they are dry cured? Do we not need to keep them in a humidor?

MUWAT Kentucky Fried Cured


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

This sounds like it is going to be interesting! Looking forward to trying the Chunky! Too bad it won't be out until July though...


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds interesting. These aren't dry-cured; the wrapper and a couple pieces of filler are apparently fire cured, which I haven't heard of before. Sounds like they'll need proper humidity like all premiums.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Got an email yesterday about Sam Leccia's new cigar line containing some fire or smoke cured tobacco-can't remember which or what the difference is. I've only heard of that associated with pipe tobacco before.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

I hope they do need proper humidity. I don't think I could bring myself to buy a cigar that can be left out in 40rH or 80rH and not be effected either way.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sounds kind of like Kentucky Cheroots (the skinny cigars like Clint Eastwood smoked in his movies), in that the tobacco is smoked. I think these could be very tasty! 

The smoked aspect, though, might smell up a humidor. I wonder if they're to be treated like an infused cigar - isolated from non-infused cigars so as not to affect flavor? I always kept the Cheroots separate as they would stink up whatever container they were in.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

stonecutter2 said:


> The smoked aspect, though, might smell up a humidor. I wonder if they're to be treated like an infused cigar - isolated from non-infused cigars so as not to affect flavor? I always kept the Cheroots separate as they would stink up whatever container they were in.


I was actually thinking the same thing. I figured we will likely have to keep these isolated from our other smokes.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

As far as I've heard & read, they should be humidified, & they should have no problem being kept with your normal stash.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

They are like regular cigars.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

I put some of the KFC tobacco in my personal blend. 
Those cigars are resting in the back of my humidor. The sticks around them are doing and smoking fine. I don't think it's a problem integrating them in your humidor. 

Jake


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

fuente~fuente said:


> As far as I've heard & read, they should be humidified, & they should have no problem being kept with your normal stash.





09FXSTB said:


> I put some of the KFC tobacco in my personal blend.
> Those cigars are resting in the back of my humidor. The sticks around them are doing and smoking fine. I don't think it's a problem integrating them in your humidor.
> 
> Jake


Awesome. I don't do infused cigars, so I was going to have to dedicate a little small desktop to these if they needed to be separate. Good to know.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

09FXSTB said:


> I put some of the KFC tobacco in my personal blend.
> Those cigars are resting in the back of my humidor. The sticks around them are doing and smoking fine. I don't think it's a problem integrating them in your humidor.
> 
> Jake


Nice. Thanks for the info!


----------



## mcwilcr (Jan 18, 2013)

I haven't seen or heard about these before. Sounds tasty though! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

mcwilcr said:


> I haven't seen or heard about these before. Sounds tasty though! Thanks for the heads up.


Well don't feel too bad... The press release was just yesterday. :tongue1:

Looking forward to trying it myself...


----------



## mcwilcr (Jan 18, 2013)

fuente~fuente said:


> Well don't feel too bad... The press release was just yesterday. :tongue1:
> 
> Looking forward to trying it myself...


True but I'm betting quite a few folks around here had heard whispers about them some time ago.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I guess you & me need to do a better job of _being in the know_, huh?


----------



## Zookie (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks great!

I'm a big fan of this line. Everything that's come from it has been a hit, I have no doubt this will be too.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Zookie said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I'm a big fan of this line. Everything that's come from it has been a hit, I have no doubt this will be too.


We'll find out.......in July........ :frusty:


----------



## Zookie (Feb 25, 2013)

TopsiderLXI said:


> We'll find out.......in July........ :frusty:


Wow, that's quite a while! I guess I'll being puffin' on these Bait Fish 'till they become available!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

All 3 will be on the "to try list" for me.


----------



## mcwilcr (Jan 18, 2013)

fuente~fuente said:


> I guess you & me need to do a better job of _being in the know_, huh?


well if you are not in the know than I guess there's no hope for me!

I'll be keeping an eye out for these this summer. I'm thinking the Fat Molly would probably be my preferred vitola.


----------



## Scorpion (Apr 6, 2013)

I'll be hitting the Fat Molly for sure. I hope that my VIP membership gets me a first shot at these...


----------



## Blueracer (May 4, 2012)

Certainly hope to find these when they are released in July!! Love me some MUWAT and I'll be looking forward to trying the Chucky and Just a Friend!


----------



## grammworks_adam (Oct 31, 2012)

You can get some fired cured leaves in the new Sam Leccia cigars. He actually released it before Drew Estate. Not sure when you can buy his cigars but i know he is giving them out at cigarfest. I have smelled the actual leaf and its amazing. One of things things you want to smell all day.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

grammworks_adam said:


> You can get some fired cured leaves in the new Sam Leccia cigars. He actually released it before Drew Estate. Not sure when you can buy his cigars but i know he is giving them out at cigarfest. I have smelled the actual leaf and its amazing. One of things things you want to smell all day.


i think the release for his cigars is somewhere in May possibly the 27th?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

09FXSTB said:


> I put some of the KFC tobacco in my personal blend.
> Those cigars are resting in the back of my humidor. The sticks around them are doing and smoking fine. I don't think it's a problem integrating them in your humidor.
> 
> Jake


i wonder if they'll end up "finger lickin good" haha sorry couldnt resist


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Hmmm... I wonder what farm the Kentucky tobacco came from...


----------



## grammworks_adam (Oct 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> i think the release for his cigars is somewhere in May possibly the 27th?


Yes i believe is May. Having spoke with him, i know he has several cigar shop events set up for May


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> i wonder if they'll end up "finger lickin good" haha sorry couldnt resist


Lol. I certainly hope so, but with it being my first attempt at blending.... I'm predicting dog rockets. Haha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

09FXSTB said:


> Lol. I certainly hope so, but with it being my first attempt at blending.... I'm predicting dog rockets. Haha


sir,I would gladly be a guinea pig with your custom rolled.


----------

